# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pleasant surprise!



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

So, I opened up the blinds in our office so that our 30G could get some morning sunlight and look what I found in to top corner of the tank....



















So, I took 18 of the eggs (there are around 50 total) and put them in a tupperware w/ some water lettuce, salivinia and hornwort. The container is floating in the tank as you can see below










Here's a view of the side of the container. You can see the eggs that are stuck to the inside...










Has anybody raised corys before? I need to get some info on how to proceed here....

-ricardo


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey,

Very cool! As for info on raising cories, I would head over to http://www.planetcatfish.com They will have a TON of info on the subject.


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Awesome Ricardo! What we in Louisiana would call "lagniappe"---a little something extra. With all this spawning going on, you know you've created a balanced, healthy ecosystem! What a rewarding surprise!


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Wonderful Ricardo!

Congratulations!

Is the 1st pict just coincidental to show us WHO laid the eggs? Or is it "in the act"?? 

Wow, you removed the eggs - I might have chickened out! They must be "sticky" to have adhered to the side of the tupperware container. Do they need waterflow over them? Do you have a hang-on-back filter? I was wondering if it would be too much flow if you were to position the container under part of the outflow of filtered water, then it could flow past the eggs, and then on into the tank. Cories tend to stay low most of the time, so I imagine the young would, too. 

Wow, what a great motivator to go look up all about cories!
-Jane


----------



## Maxmillion (Mar 12, 2004)

Congrats, it gets better after they are about quarter of an inch long, and have developed there barbs. They start shoaling together in a small little herds







. By the way what species is it?


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey thanks everybody! Riley, thanks for the link, I registered there and have gotten some great info. 

Jane: That first picture is actually her in the act. That's what I saw when I opened the blinds. Actually, when I opened the blinds she still had the eggs clutched between her fins... As to water movement, the suggest an airstone to keep things moving and prevent anything from getting stuck on the eggs as well as the use of methylene blue to prevent fungus. Well, I don't have a small enough pump for the air stone and methylene (sp?) blue kills plants so I'm just gonna see what happens....

Oh and I did forget, these are C. paleatus, an easy to breed cory, though not one that I had intended on breeding, hence the "surprise". 

This morning there are another 17 eggs in the tank behind a stand of vals. I'm debating whether to remove them or leave them in there....

-ricardo


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, with that many, you might try some in each "method", and see how it goes.

Who else is in the tank that might try to eat the young?

Wow - getting to watch her place the eggs! Very Cool! Do you or your fiance teach science? This would be great to videotape for science class - an example of how much "effort" goes into it - the different strategies of quantity and quality - some species create lots of eggs, with very little effort after the spawning act itself. The Cories make fewer eggs, but attach each one and invest more "care" after the fact to insure the safety. 

The shoals of babies sounds adorable Maximillion! This sounds like it will be fun to watch, Ricardo!
-Jane


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok, an update on the cories... Keeping them in the tank has not worked as the eggs get eaten by someone. The ones in the container have done quite well so far. The eggs took a little longer to hatch than I had hoped, but they did. They appear to still be feeding off of the egg sac so I've been feeding vary sparingly (boiled egg yolk mixed w/ water). A few have died, but I still have about 10 left. I also had to cull a couple that were clearly deformed. Here are a couple of pics of the little ones in their container. The container also has a bunch of hornwort and water lettuce to help w/ water quality. You can't see it here b/c I removed it to take the pic.



















-ricardo


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations on being a new cory dad!


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Most awsome!!


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dead! All dead!!!!







I don't know what happened!









I changed the water every day... I started to feed them... Well, I did go 2 days w/out changing the water, but that shouldn't have been that bad. Maybe the massive water change on Sat?

Oh well, hopefully the one that survived will make it...

-ricardo


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Damn! Sorry to hear about that Ricardo. I was so interested reading updates. It must have been the big waterchange that caused such a sudden high die off. You could always purchase a $3 guppy breeder (the ones with the slits) so you wont have to worry about waterchanges. Good luck with the sole survivor!

-John N.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey, great I idea, John... I'm gonna do exactly that... granted, the last survivor died... Good news is that today I found 18 more eggs, so I better get that net soon!

-ricardo


----------

